# 2008 End of Summer Gear Swap @ Golden River Sports



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*Attention all boaters! *
_*Golden River Sports is holding their fall gear swap the Weekend of August 22, 23, & 24th. This swap will be of epic proportions. It will be a swap for the ages. Years from now, the old haggard boaters that we will become will be reminiscing about this swap as perhaps the single greatest event of all time. Everything in the store will be at least 10% and up to 50% off!!! The consequences of missing this swap will be inconceivably catastrophic; so do not miss it!! For more info call the shop @ 303 215 9386. Or better yet just come to the shop @ 8o6 Washington Ave. two blocks North of Clear Creek.*_


_*Cheers,*_
_*Golden River Sports*_
__________________
*T-ROY*


----------

